# NW Angle



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Leaving will have a report Sunday night.........


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Lots of catch and realease. They are moving to reefs.
3 old guys (class of 65) over 50 fish each day.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have some friends in Jamestown just hammering walleye, and I have been to busy to get out. The boat hasn't been wet since last June. It's four years old and I have not enough hours on it for it's first oil change. I have to somehow change my priorities.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Because of the wildness areas of the Ontario waters on LOW we like to try alot of new spots. I put on about 140 miles in 2 days with a break for shore lunch and alot of beautiful scenery.
I was on my best behavior as my 2 friends from high school are both Democrats. :lol: Not liberals though :wink: Actually one is more conservative than I, but still a die hard Democrat :rollin:


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

Actually one is more conservative than I, but still a die hard Democrat

Dam tough to be a Conservative today whether you're a Democrat or a Republican. Precious little representation of anything resembling conservatism that I can see from either side.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Hollywood said:


> Actually one is more conservative than I, but still a die hard Democrat
> 
> Dam tough to be a Conservative today whether you're a Democrat or a Republican. Precious little representation of anything resembling conservatism that I can see from either side.


Unfortunately that is correct. The dumb republicans think they have to try outliberal the democrats to win office. Then there are those who say they are republican and want the republicans to move even further left. :eyeroll: If you hear anything dumber than that let us know we need a good laugh.

Ooops, sorry. Somehow I started reading this and towards the end thought it was the political form. 
Back to the subject --------fishing and scenery.

Zogman, I find myself in that situation often. I was just watching FOX news and they questioned people about what they believed. Asked them a dozen questions. Then informed them they had the same belief as Glen Beck. One lady about fainted. Many of my friends share my political attitude, but are democrats. Go figure.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Going back tomorrow. Fishing report Sunday. We generally do a shore lunch one day every weekend. If I die from shore lunch food the undertaker will have to work overtime just to get the smile off me. :beer:


----------

